# Seasoning for canned green beans



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I got 15+ pounds green beans from local food pantry. Have cut them up & will can tomorrow morning.

What types seasoning do you add to yours?

Thanks


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just add a pinch of salt. I usually wait to see what I'm making before seasoning.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, salt. Tho I have pickled some.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

1/2 tsp of salt per pint, 1 tsp per quart.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, salt seems to be it. Though I may add a bit of garlic powder.

13Â° outside this morning, so A good day to can.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Guess I'm different--I used a 1/2 strip of Bacon--and timed the canner for it-turned out wonderful


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

Like the others, I think salt is key. I did roughly 50 quarts of green beans from the 2013 garden without any salt trying to keep BP down, and they don't taste super good until I add done salt. It doesn't take much to take them from "okay" to "great", but it does take some.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

ceresone said:


> Guess I'm different--I used a 1/2 strip of Bacon--and timed the canner for it-turned out wonderful


I add the bacon after I open the jars, that way it only takes 1/3 the canning time, plus I can crisp the bacon before adding it to the beans.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

So, Canning today. Had to adjust locking tabs on PC, they were loose. Very aggravating. But now no more leaks around the gasket, so we are good. 

15.5 PSIG on the gauge & holding steady. I'm at 7500', so need the high pressure.

Thanks for all the ideas.

Also picked out a bunch of the better looking beans, lightly cooked them and will dehydrate. Make a nice snack.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Dehydrated green beans are also great for soups and stews. As for seasoning canned veggies, I always add 1/2 the salt that's recommended and they taste great.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

15 pints done this morning, now I am canning 7 qts. Getting tired of processing green beans!

But I will appreciate them later on I know.

First time using the Tattler lids too [for canning]. I have used tthen for vacuum packing, they have worked great for that.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

I just use the recommended canning salt when canning. When opening and cooking I usually fry up some country ham, slice it into bits and then cook or heat the green beans with it. Awesome always!


----------

